# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  A jeni Hacker/Cracker?

## xfiles

Marr shkas nga shume tema qe hapen ne kete forum mbi ate qe quhet Hacking,
dhe jam shume kurioz te di se sa hackera ka ketu dhe cilet jane.

A jeni hacker i plotesuar, 
hacker mesatar,
akoma jo por jeni te sigurte qe nje dite do beheni,
nuk jeni hacker.

Pse jo na flisni edhe per pervojat tuaja ne kete fushe interesante.

----------


## Endless

Akoma jo, por jam i sigurt qe ne nje te ardhme te larget(po goxha te larget ama) do behem edhe hacker dhe cracker! hehe

----------


## toni007

Jam ende Fillestare Ne Kete Fushe, Por Si Natyre Jam Kurioze Dhe Kame Deshire Ti Shkoje Gjirave Deri Ne Funde!!

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Marr shkas nga shume tema qe hapen ne kete forum mbi ate qe quhet Hacking,
> dhe jam shume kurioz te di se sa hackera ka ketu dhe cilet jane.


Hahahahahhhaa... xfiles po ben eksperiment social me ca shikoj?
Jam shume kurioz te pres rezultatin...  :Lulja3:

----------


## xfiles

> Hahahahahhhaa... xfiles po ben eksperiment social me ca shikoj?
> Jam shume kurioz te pres rezultatin...


 :ngerdheshje: ,
jo jo nuk eshte eksperiment, thjesht kuriozitet, mos i nxirr bojen zondazhit aman.

----------


## land

opsionin e fundit zgjodha...kur kam ndonjehere nevoje per hacking kam ca miq ujq fare,dhe gates jane te zotet tja rasin :perqeshje: 


kidding per bill...jane te zote me te vertete

----------


## Izadora

Nuk jam hackerin dhe nuk me intereson te jem.

----------


## xfiles

> Nuk jam hackerin dhe nuk me intereson te jem.


nuk ekzistojne femrat hacker  :ngerdheshje:  :Lulja3:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> nuk ekzistojne femrat hacker



Mos! Ke harru Angeline Jolie...  :syte zemra:

----------


## Izadora

> nuk ekzistojne femrat hacker


Pse nuk paska hackerin ?????   :ngerdheshje: 

Rendesi ka qe nuk na duhet ndonje cekic me i ra computerit , per me hy te datat e tjetrit.  :-D

----------


## xfiles

me raft pika me raft,
paskam harru angjelina gjoli,
po neper filma ka dhe nga ato skenat ku:

- I'm trying to break the system, (ACCESS DENIED / ENTER PASSWORD)
- wqslknf òsef òsnf skj hfòshfd sjhf sjd hfòsafd òasjdfhòajsdfh òkajs hfòkjsahfòkjsahfòkjsaf
------ ACCESS GRANTED ----------

----------


## Force-Intruder

LoL... nuk besoj se ka ngel njeri qe ka pa War Games vaktit edhe qe nuk ka dash me u be hacker :P

-Salve Prof. Falken
-Salve Joshua 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## baaroar

Arritja ime më e madhe modeste ishte ndërtimi i një qarku për të lexuar të dhënat e çipit ku ruhej fjalëkalimi në BIOS i një laptopi IBM, pasi studiova "literaturën" e ekperimentova me sukses.
Jam kurioz, dhe më tërheqin sfida të tilla, por nuk kam ndërmend t'i përkushtohem kësaj fushe.

----------


## xfiles

> Arritja ime më e madhe modeste ishte ndërtimi i një qarku për të lexuar të dhënat e çipit ku ruhej fjalëkalimi në BIOS i një laptopi IBM, pasi studiova "literaturën" e ekperimentova me sukses.
> Jam kurioz, dhe më tërheqin sfida të tilla, por nuk kam ndërmend t'i përkushtohem kësaj fushe.


urime, shume gje e bukur dhe interesante.

----------


## daniel00

Me mire mesoj programe per te bere pamje , video apo struktura tre d , se sa te harxhoj kohe kot me prishje sitesh , vjedhje te dhenash , kurse per cracker bereqaves nuk mungojne asiher  .

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Haker profesjonist...per te fikur komjuterin..e heq nga spina.

----------


## francovice

shum te medha sidomos me kete informatiken qe bejme ne shkolle njehere....
Tallen presoret me ne duke na mesuar se cfare sherben uses crt;   (hehe)

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> LoL... nuk besoj se ka ngel njeri qe ka pa War Games vaktit edhe qe nuk ka dash me u be hacker :P
> 
> -Salve Prof. Falken
> -Salve Joshua


Hahaha ca filmi eshte , me nji tik tak toe e formatoj gjith "laboratorin" e kompjuterave , :perqeshje: pppp as ky i 2008-s nuk ishte keq jo lol

Xfiles hallall per temen , prisja me shum postime per te qeshur po nejse.
Ej dil ndonjiher online ne fb.


Ip ime eshte 127.0.0.1 te gjith hackerat jan te mirepritur per sulme   :perqeshje: ppp

----------


## valdetshala

Nuk jam dhe nuk me intereson kjo fushe e Informatikes fare!

----------


## Edmond.S

Per nga opsionet,me duhet te zgjedh te dyten!Mundohem qe qendroj White-hat !

----------

